

Google Reader is painful and lame - Swizec
http://synaptic.preona.net/2010/03/google-reader-is-painful-and-lame/

======
jeffcoat
I've completely switched over from reading RSS feeds in Safari over the last
couple of months.

Safari had trouble keeping track of which articles I'd seen -- and would
occasionally even corrupt its own database -- but the thing that finally got
me to switch was the Reader's integration with my new Android phone.

There are a couple of small usability issues, but I haven't looked back.

------
Tichy
Sounds like a paid for marketing stint for the reader service he pitches at
the end.

Don't fall for the submarine...

~~~
Swizec
Don't be silly, it's not a marketing stint.

I'm genuinely trying to find a better alternative to Google Reader and
my6sense happens to be the only thing that tries to do what I want ... but it
only works on iPhones so it's a bit useless ;)

~~~
Tichy
There are several other services, for example one YCombinator company started
something like that. I forgot the name, unfortunately. I just got suspicious
because of your claim that there is only one service.

If you have any good ideas for solving the problem, I might be interested in
putting them into code.

Edit: sorry, I can't even figure out what exactly my6sense does. Their web
site front page doesn't say anything, and "take the tour" only leads to a
flash video that I don't have the patience to watch. Since the probability
that it sucks is 99%, I can't be bothered.

Doesn't Twitter work for you? Or Hacker News? My solution is simple: no RSS,
just read what comes up on HN. However, there is still way too much crap on
HN, wouldn't mind to filter further.

In fact, for an eternity now I have pondered a plugin that would collect votes
from volunteering HN users and extract personal recommendations from it (that
is, it would hook into the normal HN voting buttons).

~~~
Swizec
The thing with twitter is that there's too much. I get at least 20 tweets a
minute, most of them containing links.

And more to the point, people on twitter share for hundreds of their
followers, I can't tell if it's going to be awesome for me specifically until
I click ... much like with RSS feeds.

The problem with crowd-sourcing (HN, slashdot etc) is that the crowd
invariably degrades to the least common denominator and given enough time will
become just like youtube comments. So that's not the solution either.

